# Epson 1430w Print half picture



## Adeptos (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have 2 Epson 1430w.
And lately the two printers only print half of the picture.

Has anyone ever experienced this?

I use acrorip 32 bits on Windows 7 32 bits

Thank you!


----------



## Adeptos (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have 2 Epson 1430w.
And lately the two printers only print half of the picture.

Has anyone ever experienced this?

I use acrorip 32 bits on Windows 7 32 bits

Thank you!


----------

